# high school sports



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Anybody here who played sports in school. Im a fresman and I play jv football, jv and varsity wrestling, ant I do shot put. Yea ima big boi lol.

But if there is any one who played any sports I would like to know your favorite sport and position. And any tips would be greatly appreciated as well


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I hated most sports (playing) them ayways. I did do shot put I wasn't bad at it. I placed a few times. I did really like arm wrestling. I loved that I could beat all the boy in my class plus the higher grades as well.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats cool but I have found out that although I can bench 180 no problem I don't really have any natural strength lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah man wrestling is about body awareness, body position, reacting, anticipating. As in everysport dedication determination desire and discipline reign supreme. You just have to work harder than everyone else to be the best. I hope 180 is you military press if your a wrestler. Work you pulldown and all types of pullups. I would practice Greco roman to improve your collegiate abilities. Plus there's nothing like throwing somebody on there head. Control all ties through wrist and elbow holds. Stay off the head. Work 2 on 1's controlling there body movement. Get a secret ace in the hole I had an switch lead foot firemans that would blow your mind my buddy had the sweetest inside trip ever. Master your gramby ... No easier way to get off bottom. Get your hands as strong as you can. Don't cut weight! Take it from a guy who did 18 lbs in 3 days. Run as much as you can. Never ever ever ever ever give up or go to your back. Pass out before you give up. Someone will wake you up I promise LOL. Don't let pain stop you from anything pain is temporary.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea its not sure if its my max, but its what I do in the military press. Why?
I just started wrestling this year and I loved it! Football is my first love, but wrestling is waaaaay more of a work out. With me having asthma and all I need an extra work out to get my respiratory in order. S o yea I know that pass out feelin' LOL. So far Im 11-2 with 2 more matches to go.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

I played football, track and field, and wrestled. Free Safety and Punt Return, Ran 110m hurdles, 4 x 100m, long jump, and 300m hurdles (Ohio) also wrestled @ 140lbs.

Long time ago, lol. Now I'm taking up golf.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I played football and baseball from 5th til 8th grade only. I was a boxer from 8 years old til 22 years old and I got real serious about it in 8th grade so I had no time for high school sports.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I was considering boxing as a way to cross train for football. You kno work on my awareness, stamina, and reaction.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Football--running back
Baseball--centerfield
Track, 100,400
Soccer--stricker and goalkeeper,,,,,I did grow up in Spain where it happens to be THE SPORT TO PLAY!!!
Bodybuilding
Basketball-----are you KIDDING im white and 5'7"


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

In High School I participated in Track & Field and Mischief & Vandalism. I only got a scholarship to collage in Track & Field but I was much better in Mischief & Vandalism. 
110mm High Hurdles 14.4
Pole-vault 15'-6
Not Bad For A White Hooligan!

Photos from my 1980 Senior Yearbook! I just found it on-line. Yes, I'm OLD!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Track, 100,400


Holy Cow!! 100,400 meters. If my math is correct 100,400 meters x roughly 3 feet divided by 5283 feet per mile that's like a 57 mile event. I can't even drive that far without getting tired lol. :hammer:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

on to many zeros!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Im with you on the basketball thing OFK. I mean I am a black and 5'11", but im just not lean enough for the sport lol.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Only sport I ever played in got me 4 kids. I should have ran track, been smoking for 29 years and can still outrun every kid I know and a few dogs lol.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

played football in highschool (startin running back) and im a girl! 5' nothin 100lbs hahah

did cheerleading in highschool too (2 years), danced on a statewide hip hop team (won 2nd place in individuals devisions)

also did track in jr high, and ran a marathon in San Francisco last year... ive gotten pretty lazy tho lol... now i just run at this lake/moutnain over here.. 5 miles every other day.... police acedemy has me runnig scared lmao


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> In High School I participated in Track & Field and Mischief & Vandalism. I only got a scholarship to collage in Track & Field but I was much better in Mischief & Vandalism.
> 110mm High Hurdles 14.4
> Pole-vault 15'-6
> Not Bad For A White Hooligan!
> Photos from my 1980 Senior Yearbook! I just found it on-line. Yes, I'm OLD!


i wasnt even born yet!!!! lmao


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i wasnt even born yet!!!! lmao


Now that's just mean!! And very funny!!!!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> played football in highschool (startin running back) and im a girl! 5' nothin 100lbs hahah
> 
> did cheerleading in highschool too (2 years), danced on a statewide hip hop team (won 2nd place in individuals devisions)
> 
> also did track in jr high, and ran a marathon in San Francisco last year... ive gotten pretty lazy tho lol... now i just run at this lake/moutnain over here.. 5 miles every other day.... police acedemy has me runnig scared lmao


Runnin' back? You can't be seerious lol.


----------

